# help requested crab and shrimps



## miamirick (Sep 20, 2011)

allright fellas,   my daughter is coming in town for the weekend and she has requested crab and shrimp,

so looking for any and all ideas on the smoker

thinking of shrimp and crabmet stuffed fish,

fritters?

stuffed shrimp

crab cakes














thanks in advance


----------



## daveomak (Sep 21, 2011)

Rick, morning..... Bride makes an open face on an english muffin, crab, tomato, cheese, etc. under the broiler...

I just looked up recipes and a crab cake, poached egg, muffin w/hollandaise sauce sounds good... I can't think of anything that would not be good with crab...

Shrimp scampi.... b/flied shrimp in garlic clarified butter on linguini w/herbs etc.... Garlic ciabatta bread... darn I'm gettin' hungry....

Take lots of pics whatever you make up...


----------



## tjohnson (Sep 21, 2011)

I'm watching this one!

Todd


----------



## fpnmf (Sep 21, 2011)

I have several posts with smoked shrimp and one with stuffed shrimp...

Here's one...  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...esh-gulf-crab-meat-and-wrapped-in-fpnmf-bacon  

  This one made it to the carousel...  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/105416/todays-smoke-oysters-and-shrimp-with-qview  

 Good luck and have fun!!

  Craig


----------



## bmudd14474 (Sep 21, 2011)

you can always stuff a mushroom with it. Good stuff.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Sep 21, 2011)

Smoked Seafood Chowder...

Eric


----------



## miamirick (Sep 21, 2011)

keep em coming guys,   i'm getting some good ideas


----------



## shore smoker (Jul 1, 2014)

I need some help folks. I have a 1/2 bushel of blue crabs. I have already steamed them and now want to add some smoke. Have no idea what's the best way. Anybody have any suggestions or recipe ideas. Any help would be greatly appreciated. I am using a backwoods chubby.
Thanks much
Shore smoker


----------



## foamheart (Jul 1, 2014)

I have grilled crabs, removed the back shell, the gills and tamale, then put on a grill and moped with a  garlic butter. But they were raw when I started, and were not there long enough to have been able to soak up much smoke. Oh and don't forget to sprinkle with some Tony's or Old Bay or Zatarains


----------



## dogboa (Jul 1, 2014)

Shore smoker said:


> I need some help folks. I have a 1/2 bushel of blue crabs. I have already steamed them and now want to add some smoke. Have no idea what's the best way. Anybody have any suggestions or recipe ideas. Any help would be greatly appreciated. I am using a backwoods chubby.
> Thanks much
> Shore smoker


What did you use for the steaming spices and liquid. There are somethings that should never be considered for smoking. IMO, most shellfish fall into that group. Oysters are great for smoking, clams and mussels, not so much.


----------



## leah elisheva (Jul 2, 2014)

Good Morning Shore Smoker! And happy hump day to you!

Perhaps this link may help? http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/163129/smoked-softshell-crabs-jumbo-shrimp (It sure was delicious)!













DSCF6766.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 2, 2014






Enjoy! Cheers! - Leah


----------

